
Show HN: Spaceship.codes – a game for programmers - rfotino
https://spaceship.codes
======
rfotino
My solution to the Obstacle level is here if anyone wants to copy & paste to
see it in action:
[https://gist.github.com/rfotino/39b104fd61bc6c4d8cc24282c1f1...](https://gist.github.com/rfotino/39b104fd61bc6c4d8cc24282c1f10444)

It uses a servo(angle) function to turn to a specified angle and a state
machine to string together turns and thrusts.

